# Australia custom - knife question.



## LA OZ (May 27, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a spyderco sage from lighthound but unsure whether this will go through custom due to media beating on recent knife attacks in Melbourne. I know it is sold in Australia but at 2.5x the price. The sage does not looked to be aggressive and I am getting it for my son who is into scout.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2009)

Don't worry as long as it's not a butterfly or an auto. It might get caught up for a few days. In the unlikely chance that it does get confiscated just fill out the form and tell them they hired an idiot custom's officer.


----------



## Th232 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm... I'll assume you're looking at the linerlock version of the Sage?

My recommendation, ask Lighthound to tighten the pivot before sending it through. As tight as possible.

I'd agree with [email protected] about there being a low chance of them confiscating it if it's sent "as is", but at the same time I can't honestly say that without mentioning the flip side and the requisite forms if it gets confiscated. Among the collectors I know, they've tightened up in the last 6 months or so.

If the officer in question manages to flick it open, they'll classify it as a gravity/flick knife, as per the part of ACS's guide on importing knives, which states:



> Flick knives (aka switchblade knives) or similar devices, with a
> blade that opens automatically by either gravity *or centrifugal force*
> or by pressure applied to a button, spring or device in or attached to
> the handle of the device.


Note the centrifugal force bit. Doesn't mention how much, they could just test it with a light wrist flick, or do a full arm swing, I've heard of both. 

If ACS declare it a flick knife, then you need to get a form (B709B) from your state police saying that you're allowed to have *whatever ACS has declared it is*. So if ACS declares it to be a flick knife, no matter how wrong they may be in declaring it as such, you can either let it go (maybe send it back to the seller, you get charged for the shipping), argue directly against them (99% failure rate, I can tell you a real shocker story where even the AKC failed to convince them), or get Vic. police to say that you're legally allowed to own a flick knife (chances of that...:shakehead). 

I will say again that it's a small chance that they'll confiscate it, but if it happens and they declare it a flick knife (the most likely thing they'll confiscate it for), all I can say is "good luck".

If you want, drop in over here, it's pretty much our local knife forum.

Just realised that this was probably more info than you wanted, but as a knife collector in Australia, I feel kinda responsible to help inform others about the ins and outs of various situations.

Alternatively, if you want I can link you up to an Aussie supplier with very reasonable prices, see if they can get one in for you. You don't have to worry about ACS that way. I've spoken to the owners on several occasions and can vouch for them.


----------



## SemperFi (May 27, 2009)

Th232 said:


> Hmm... I'll assume you're looking at the linerlock version of the Sage?
> Alternatively, if you want I can link you up to an Aussie supplier with very reasonable prices, see if they can get one in for you. You don't have to worry about ACS that way. I've spoken to the owners on several occasions and can vouch for them.


 






Hi Will, 

Thats an interesting hint you have which caught my interests coincidentally. 

I'm heading down your way from Heathrow when Fall steps in and would be great to purchase a similage Sage type. Can you help? How far is it from the Airport? Anyway, hope to hear more first on what you would suggest etc. PM me if you wish.

Do you think its permitted without all those forms filled-out when flying into Auckland? Will be there too for our honeymoon holiday after Sydney, melbourne and Tasmania. 

When travelling, with flights, its common sense to leave it within the luggage itself and not hand carry as compartment baggage... one is asking to depart with it upon the scanning check bay after passport control. So thats silly unless one is travelling for the 1st time thru airports. Even a small teeny weeny penknife is a lost cause at most airports... unless we're looking at places like Somalia...:laughing: 

Hear you soon.


----------



## LA OZ (May 27, 2009)

Thank [email protected] and Th232 for the interesting advices.

I am interested on the Aussie supplier with the very reasonable prices. Could you either PM me or post a reply. Also, as this is going to be my first knife, just wondering whether the Spydero Sage is good for scout purposes. Any recommendation?


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (May 27, 2009)

LA OZ, I recently bought a Caly 3 from an online seller and had no trouble getting it through customs. The package was opened and inspected by customs but the knife was deemed not to be a flick knife. 

I'm not sure how a liner lock would go getting through customs, as they are generally easier to flick open than lockbacks. I asked the seller to tighten the pivot before shipping and it was impossible to flick the knife open out of the box.


----------



## Th232 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, the seller is an online one, established mainly because of the ridiculously high prices we get slugged with here in Oz (can't really think of any brick & mortar shops with good prices, actually). I don't see the Sage on their website, but I suspect that they're able to get one from their suppliers. Just drop Ron a line from this page, say that Will a.k.a. Th232 sent you. Their website is under re/construction at the moment.



SemperFi said:


> I'm heading down your way from Heathrow when Fall steps in and would be great to purchase a similage Sage type. Can you help? How far is it from the Airport? Anyway, hope to hear more first on what you would suggest etc. PM me if you wish.



I'm not sure if I'm reading this right, so my apologies if I'm answering the wrong question, but I don't think they have a storefront at all.



SemperFi said:


> Do you think its permitted without all those forms filled-out when flying into Auckland? Will be there too for our honeymoon holiday after Sydney, melbourne and Tasmania.



Can't speak on the Auckland side, but if you're flying out of Australia, I don't think you'll have any sorts of problems. At the airports they're more concerned about things coming in rather than out, although I wouldn't recommend carrying several large bags of white powder in your luggage. Congrats on your marriage, and hope you have a great time down here!



LA OZ said:


> Thank [email protected] and Th232 for the interesting advices.
> 
> I am interested on the Aussie supplier with the very reasonable prices. Could you either PM me or post a reply. Also, as this is going to be my first knife, just wondering whether the Spydero Sage is good for scout purposes. Any recommendation?



Personally, I'm not too sure about the Sage as a scout knife, how old is your son and how good is he with knives? The Sage is more of a higher class gentleman's knife. For a scout's knife, I'd go with something along the lines of a Victorinox (Swiss Army Knife) for its versatility. Back when I was out camping, I used one of these, mine looks pretty beat up now, but it still works just fine. Has a lock, can opener, the wood saw is also pretty handy. If you'd prefer something simpler with just a blade, there're plenty of options out there, but I'd go with an Opinel, many sizes to choose from, quite simple and cheap as well. The lock is pretty much foolproof as well.

That said, some scout groups have different policies on knives, so I'd check up on those first. Heard some stuff about some leaders not allowing their scouts knives, or having restrictions on what types of knives are allowed, but I'm not sure whether I heard that for Australia or somewhere else. Regardless, I'd hate for you to buy a knife then find out that it isn't allowed.


----------



## gollum (May 27, 2009)

good infomation here thanks

TH232 sounds like you got it in your first post 
this has been my experience also

...best bet is to ask for the tightening up of the pivot screw and hope you don't get an over zealous customs person :shakehead

you might also try some private sales threads on O/S forums and ask them to do the same or even better take the knife completely apart and mark it "knife parts" ... this would also be the best bet for airport travel

The laws here are getting tighter and more ridiculous every time we're not looking
some laws have been passed by sneaking them through without proper consultation or notification

Last year,the AKG was lucky to pull up the proposed legisation to prohibit ANY knife to be imported or sent through any mail system in Oz,unless it was classified as a dangerous goods item ...meaning special conditions and extra costs etc... not to mention licences and permits etc = $$$$

thanks for the links TH232


----------



## cyberspyder (May 27, 2009)

IF you want a knife that will last forever, spend a bit more and get a Strider PT...well worth it.


----------



## LA OZ (May 28, 2009)

I decided to get it from lighthound. I have asked that they tighten up the screw for me.

I have looked at the Strider. They called it the beast. I doubt it will pass.


----------



## old4570 (May 28, 2009)

How about those ROBO assist knives ??? 

I collect mainly trappers and old style folders etc


----------



## LA OZ (May 28, 2009)

Nice! but I am not really into knife. I just need one that is reasonably price. I might get the victorinox for my son instead. This probably change when the Spyderco Sage is in my hand .


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2009)

There's a really good b&m and internet dealer around 10k's away from where I live (3150). At least people on the Aussie subforum on bladeforums think so. Can't remember the name though.

Go with a sak, they are really useful. The craftsmanship that they have for the money is amazing. Also there's a wide range of mods you or other people can apply.

Edit: if you are seriously paranoid then join a knife collector's club and apply for a permit for autos.


----------



## LA OZ (May 28, 2009)

I have heard the Sage II is coming out soon. I search and seen a picture of it. It looks somewhat like the infamous sebenza.


----------



## SemperFi (May 28, 2009)

Th232 said:


> Okay, the seller is an online one, Just drop Ron a line from this page, say that Will a.k.a. Th232 sent you. Their website is under re/construction at the moment.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm reading this right, so my apologies if I'm answering the wrong question, but I don't think they have a storefront at all.
> 
> Can't speak on the Auckland side, but if you're flying out of Australia, I don't think you'll have any sorts of problems. At the airports they're more concerned about things coming in rather than out, although I wouldn't recommend carrying several large bags of white powder in your luggage. Congrats on your marriage, and hope you have a great time down here!


 
Hahaaa... I read ya there. Naaahhh, I'm aware of our own silly dudes attempting with their own personal stock of coke... I'd say, *"Lock them UP and let them loose on an island with the Dingos"* LoL:devil: saving taxpayers money and don't fly them back untill their carcass is just bones, cheaper to handle freight charges with skeletons. 

Yes, TQ for the wishes and we do look forward to our Aussie & Kiwi trip soon. Darn Swine though, now that Sydney caught the Flu too... Perhaps I'll need alot of swigging on Tequila during the A380 flight B4 it touches down???  

Thanks again for the header there abt the Seller being an online source. I'll look for one then by my own turf in this case. 

Cheersch to all ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Th232 (May 28, 2009)

[email protected], would that be Rustic Forge? If so... I'd be a bit wary of them at the moment...

LA OZ, the Sage is Spyderco's way of showcasing various lock designs, and for the more recently developed ones, as a tribute to their inventors. The one you looked at, the framelock version is a tribute to Chris Reeve, who invented the framelock, hence its looks (and done with his permission).

old4570, very nice collection, it's amazing how many variations of a theme you can see.


----------



## LA OZ (May 28, 2009)

My Sage has been shipped :twothumbs.


----------



## gollum (May 30, 2009)

fingers crossed :twothumbs

let us know how u go


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Got my Spyder today! :twothumbs
I was somewhat disappointed that lighthound had not followed my instruction to tighten the pivot screws. I am glad that I got it. One of my receptionist must have opened the package. I am not sure whether it was opened by the custom for inspection. I will interrogate them next week :naughty:.

Overall, the Sage is larger in life than I could imagine. It is simple and beautifully crafted pocket knife for the price. It closed and shut smoothly. Very sturdy with no wobble while opened or closed. The attention to detail is incredible and I thoroughly enjoyed it. By the way, the blade is dead on mid line when closed.

It is quite light for its size and I don't feel the weight while in my pocket. The blade is very sharp. I used to cut an apple tonight. It left a clean and sharp apple skin edge. I am not sure how to clean and sharpened it yet but i will acquired that skill later down the track.

Here are a few photos that compared with my other precious items :naughty:.
BTW, that Olive L2D I got from 4Seven is for A$26 delivered :twothumbs.


----------



## gollum (Jun 5, 2009)

nice pics and knife
L2D for AU$26 bargain


----------



## Th232 (Jun 6, 2009)

LA OZ said:


> Got my Spyder today! :twothumbs
> I was somewhat disappointed that lighthound had not followed my instruction to tighten the pivot screws. I am glad that I got it. One of my receptionist must have opened the package. I am not sure whether it was opened by the custom for inspection. I will interrogate them next week :naughty:.



Glad it got through!

Just so you know, if customs has opened it, it'll be very obvious through the big "OPENED BY CUSTOMS" sticker they place on it.

Sharpening for beginners, I'd recommend a Spyderco Sharpmaker. The price is very well worth it.:twothumbs


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 19, 2009)

Just placed an order with lighthound again for:
1. Spyderco Tenacious.
2. Victorinox Super Tinker.
3. Various other torch accessories

Will ebay a Spyderco Sharpmaker soon.

I have just received a skeletool - used, from Destroid Monster. The knive need sharpening. It is a bit jaggery at the moment. I may tried to align it with my kitchen knife sharpener. Do you guy recommend that or wait for the sharpmaker?

I start to understand what is hard and soft steel .


----------



## Th232 (Jun 19, 2009)

The knife bug is catching, ehh?:devil:

What does your kitchen knife sharpener look like? If it's the kind with a V shaped block of ceramic that you pull through, I'd strongly advise not using it. Best to wait for the sharpmaker I'd say.


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 19, 2009)

Th232 said:


> The knife bug is catching, ehh?:devil:
> 
> What does your kitchen knife sharpener look like? If it's the kind with a V shaped block of ceramic that you pull through, I'd strongly advise not using it. Best to wait for the sharpmaker I'd say.



I have viewed a few internet video instructions on knife sharpening. I think I got the idea. I've got a bleeder while testing the sharpened knife with my left thumb. Ouch.. I did not realised that it could cut with so little pressure.


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 25, 2009)

Got my sharpmaker today. This is one easy and great product. It worth every cents of the $100 that I paid.


----------



## kenzo (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello. I'm just interested > How much is shipping from lighthound to Australia? I cant seem to find any details.


----------



## Grox (Jun 27, 2009)

From my memory, when you put items in your cart, the cart calculates the shipping.


----------



## SemperFi (Jun 28, 2009)

LA OZ said:


> Got my sharpmaker today. This is one easy and great product. It worth every cents of the $100 that I paid.


 
I can't agree with you more however, it is also worthy to note, subject to the types of blades and regular sharpening of its edges, 
the Naniwa Sharpening blocks are still the best and easiest to guarantee "razor" sharp results eventually without excessive erosion of the blade. 

See the video and you will know how safe and smooth it is to sharpen... the conventional way... I believe Croc "Dundee" does it too with his.... 

Apart from the language used, little need to be said when the demo says it all>>>: http://www.knivesandtools.com/nl/movie/default2.htm?MovieId=11 

With the Spyderco Sharpmaker>>>: http://www.knivesandtools.com/nl/movie/default2.htm?MovieId=3 
u need Microsoft Media Player 9 or higher to playback.---- Enjoy. 

I purchase my flash & tools locally and soon, I'll add the Spyderco, one of them to start with, as my local Dealer supplies them too and at a competitive price in my opinion. 

I'll think I'll buy both types, the Japanese stone block and the Sharpmaker and another Leatherman combi-tool , my third one since I had both confiscated earlier 
(my ignorance and blame it on early Alz perhaps!!) at the German and Belgian airports as I had forgotten they were in my Targus backpack for both my laptops (Toshiba & Mac) 
that I travel with. Next time, for my coming Asian/AUS/NZ trip this Fall, I'll leave theat thought to my wife to pack it in the suitcase luggage rather than hand carry into the cabin 
compartment with the backpack. Its getting costly at this rate to own a Leatherman...hmmm:shakehead 

Is there something wrong with this Forum's script recently? I keep having to edit to circumvent the longish layout of the sentences... 
this is odd and aggravating to scroll to the very far right to read it all.... Is Admin aware of this? 
Its not my computer as I'm not experiencing with other forums at the moment.


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 1, 2009)

I will experiment with sharpening stone later down the track.

It has been 12 days since Lighthound shipped the package and so far, no goodies. It normally took a week .


----------



## SemperFi (Jul 2, 2009)

That is rather long like, its on a slow boat from China! 

It takes under 1 day by us as a shipment policy and that is further enhanced with a courier service, signing for it when arrives, if ordered B4 15:00 and above 25 euros minimum.


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 3, 2009)

Day 15 - still no goodies. I am getting nervous. I have been to the local post office and they have no parcel held for me. Unfortunately the item cannot be track.


----------



## SemperFi (Jul 4, 2009)

LA OZ said:


> Unfortunately the *item cannot be track*.



I suggest, you contact the Seller/vendor and gain as much info abt dispatch and if need be, then look up with yr Customs and see whats the hold up... IF, it has already reached them otherwise.... 

Request or first regard it as LOST and see if Seller is willing to make good by a repeat order without charging and this time, have a tracking code accompanied... all at their cost naturally. :thumbsup:


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks SemperFi. It finally arrived - item opened and inspected by Australian custom. I believe that is what held up the goodies.


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 6, 2009)

The Spyderco Tenacious is hugh compared to the Sage. The quality of the Sage is way better. It is also 3x the price. I am happy to have both as the Sage is too pretty to be used if you know what I mean


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jul 8, 2009)

LA OZ said:


> Thanks SemperFi. It finally arrived - item opened and inspected by Australian custom. I believe that is what held up the goodies.


Congratulations LA OZ, the customs delay can be frustrating as there is no feedback. I've had a number of items get delayed for inspection and I've often wondered if they had been lost, most of these can be explained but I have had a couple of seemingly innocent items delayed as they must have looked suspicious when scanned.

I'm currently waiting for a Mini Griptillian to arrive, nine days so far, I expect that I have at least another week for it to come through.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jul 13, 2009)

OldGreyGuy said:


> I'm currently waiting for a Mini Griptillian to arrive, nine days so far, I expect that I have at least another week for it to come through.


I was out by a couple of days, the Mini Griptillian arrived today, no "Inspected by Customs" stickers and it was unopened.


----------



## SemperFi (Jul 14, 2009)

OldGreyGuy said:


> I was out by a couple of days, the Mini Griptillian arrived today, no "Inspected by Customs" stickers and it was unopened.



Probably, some reptilian had it stacked inside its cove to warm its own butt but had enuf of the package's odor (man-made recyclables smells if examined closely) and delivered it back to the postal roller trays.... 

Great to note you finally have it. Care to snap & share a pic of it please?


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 16, 2009)

I am selling my Tenacious. It is just too big for me to EDC. I may either get the Mini Griptillian or the Spyderco Dragonfly.


----------



## SemperFi (Jul 16, 2009)

*Mine has arrived!!! WOOT!!!*


----------



## SemperFi (Jul 17, 2009)

I once had a "sacred" Kukri that had tasted blood but was nicked out of my tent during a jungle trek. 
May the one who still possess it, I hope, if he is still alive, that he knows how to respect & preserve lives (not take....) 
with it... is all I can say to my missing Kukri. 

I just had my latest "bazooka" of flashes that will help me blast the insides of Waitomo Caves when I reach Rotorua in New Zealand pretty soon... 

The X21 has arrived this early afternoon... and it sure is a blast!!!:twothumbs like what's shown here below as a sample (Disclaimer: pic is NOT of me nor is that of my X21).







I would like to share with you guys and esp. those who may plan to order one too, what entails B4 it arrives at yr doorstep like it was with mine...



> Shipping Details Parcel Details
> Signature: SemperFi
> Pick-Up Date: 14/07/2009
> Delivery Date: 16/07/2009
> ...


----------



## kenzo (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi. Just wondering If any Aussies have purchased from New Graham Knives - ? Planning to give them a go.


----------

